# My rating is dropping fast



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

Not sure whats going on but rating is dropping fast. I went from having a 4.95 to a 4.8 What is the lowest it can go before lyft pulls the plug on me? I heard it was 4.86


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

DelaK said:


> Not sure whats going on but rating is dropping fast. I went from having a 4.95 to a 4.8 What is the lowest it can go before lyft pulls the plug on me? I heard it was 4.86


4.60. The thing I don't like is that their rating is based on the last 100 trips. That's too small a sample size. Ubers is 500. And lyft rounds it off I went from 4.8 to 5.0 back to 4.8 in two weeks. Just drive safe be pleasant and keep a clean car and you will be fine


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

john1975 said:


> 4.60. The thing I don't like is that their rating is based on the last 100 trips. That's too small a sample size. Ubers is 500. And lyft rounds it off I went from 4.8 to 5.0 back to 4.8 in two weeks. Just drive safe be pleasant and keep a clean car and you will be fine


OK thanks man. That makes sense cause I was driving for uber full time and I switched to lyft so that makes sense. My rating with uber never dropped below 4.85 so I got worried.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

DelaK said:


> Not sure whats going on but rating is dropping fast. I went from having a 4.95 to a 4.8 What is the lowest it can go before lyft pulls the plug on me? I heard it was 4.86


I went from 4.9 to 4.74 in one week. It is from picking up ghetto fares and FUBER rejects. Mine has stayed the same two days in a row, hopefully it will swing back. Trying to do a few extra rides to flush the shit out.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DelaK said:


> Not sure whats going on but rating is dropping fast. I went from having a 4.95 to a 4.8 What is the lowest it can go before lyft pulls the plug on me? I heard it was 4.86


It's "4.6" (=4.54 due to lyfts odd rounding system)



Pinapple Man said:


> I went from 4.9 to 4.74 in one week. It is from picking up ghetto fares and FUBER rejects. Mine has stayed the same two days in a row, hopefully it will swing back. Trying to do a few extra rides to flush the shit out.


Ghetto aint too bad....its WEALTHY SUBURBIA thatll ding you


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

If you are worried about your rating, just don't pickup anyone under 4.8 for awhile, it will go right back up.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> If you are worried about your rating, just don't pickup anyone under 4.8 for awhile, it will go right back up.


4.8-4.9 only, no 5.0s


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Adieu said:


> 4.8-4.9 only, no 5.0s


Ok, I'll bite, why no 5.0's? Those are my tippers.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> Ok, I'll bite, why no 5.0? Those are my tippers.


Many newish accounts on Lyft who SHOULD have atrocious ratings (signed up a new account after: too low to pickup uber/lyft ratings, promo code scammers, new accounts after putting a hold on puke/damage fees) but have only a couple rides.... if they run into a veteran or two early, they'll be 1.0-3.5 quickly... otherwise theyre 5*


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Many newish accounts on Lyft who SHOULD have atrocious ratings (signed up a new account after: too low to pickup uber/lyft ratings, promo code scammers, new accounts after putting a hold on puke/damage fees) but have only a couple rides.... if they run into a veteran or two early, they'll be 1.0-3.5 quickly... otherwise theyre 5*


Makes sense, just not my experience, might be a market difference or the fact that I don't work late. I actually love "new rider" ratings because I can train'em, but definitely could get some Uber rejects.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

try pickin jason


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Adieu said:


> 4.8-4.9 only, no 5.0s


I see a 5 and I start super scanning that ping. No photo, Odd name, picture of something strange - warning signs.
LINE and I ignore them totally.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> I went from 4.9 to 4.74 in one week. It is from picking up ghetto fares


I pick up pax in low income areas quite often and my rating is fine. It must be you.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> I pick up pax in low income areas quite often and my rating is fine. It must be you.


Well with over 9000 rides between the two platforms, I am not worried. Low educated poor minority's I will let you have them all.


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

I've only driving 2 days (20 trips) and have a 4.5.

I contacted support to find out how my rate dropped so quickly. I also wanted to know what I did wrong. I was informed that I received two 3-star ratings and one 2-star rating but no feedback. I'm annoyed because I don't know what I did wrong and without feedback, how do I improve.

I believe one of these scores was my fault due to the fact that I missed a turn when driving a passenger on my first night. I also think one Line passenger might have given me a bad rating because she wanted to reach her destination in 15 minutes but it was a 28 minute trip. On top of that she picked a Line trip and I had another passenger. It's impossible to turn a 28 minute drive into 15 minutes.

Lyft should require a reason be entered by any passenger rating a driver 3-stars or less. I think requiring a reason will make the passenger think harder on whether they really want to rate the driver poorly and if they still want to submit the poor rating, it will at least give the driver the chance to learn what he/she could improve on.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

SDo said:


> I've only driving 2 days (20 trips) and have a 4.5.
> 
> I contacted support to find out how my rate dropped so quickly. I also wanted to know what I did wrong. I was informed that I received two 3-star ratings and one 2-star rating but no feedback. I'm annoyed because I don't know what I did wrong and without feedback, how do I improve.
> 
> ...


Try to avoid college SNOWFLAKES if you can. Try to be around professional people who travel. Line sucks I don't know if there is anywhere in your state that does not have it. Good luck and be careful while loaded.


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> Try to avoid college SNOWFLAKES if you can. Try to be around professional people who travel. Line sucks I don't know if there is anywhere in your state that does not have it. Good luck and be careful while loaded.


I had my region changed today and now qualify for premiere with one vehicle and lux with the other. Should I just try doing premium trips exclusively?


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> Well with over 9000 rides between the two platforms, I am not worried. Low educated poor minority's I will let you have them all.


Exactly what kind of dumb ass statement is that? So only minorities are low educated? Had you said low educated people, I would have kept going.. but the fact you said low educated minorities as if there are no white ppl who fit in that category.. causes me to write this post.

Oh how much we say in such a short sentence. For you, never give another minority a ride., would be best for all involved. Secondly maybe you can try and broaden your mindset a little bit. Truly amazes me you would actually write that kind of sentence.. lastly.. I know what it's like to be black..well because I am, also know what it is to have white privilege because my parents are white and I am interracially married.. You sir no nothing but white privilege and narrow mindsets. Good day.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

SDo said:


> I had my region changed today and now qualify for premiere with one vehicle and lux with the other. Should I just try doing premium trips exclusively?


Unless your market is totally different from most other markets in the US you will have trouble doing just Premier and Lux (the Lyft version). 
It's a nice thought but Lyft started out as the anti-Uber (friendly hip young drivers) and Uber *started* as premium Black cars at a premium price. Premier and Lux are great but very few Lyft loyalists know it exists and even fewer use the services (bar for a few luxury markets).


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> Well with over 9000 rides between the two platforms, I am not worried. Low educated poor minority's I will let you have them all.


So you query every pax from a low income area about their education level....interesting.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> So you query every pax from a low income area about their education level....interesting.


That includes drivers. Be honored that I give you moment to debate, perhaps you can learn something.



RealCheetahz said:


> Exactly what kind of dumb ass statement is that? So only minorities are low educated? Had you said low educated people, I would have kept going.. but the fact you said low educated minorities as if there are no white ppl who fit in that category.. causes me to write this post.
> 
> Oh how much we say in such a short sentence. For you, never give another minority a ride., would be best for all involved. Secondly maybe you can try and broaden your mindset a little bit. Truly amazes me you would actually write that kind of sentence.. lastly.. I know what it's like to be black..well because I am, also know what it is to have white privilege because my parents are white and I am interracially married.. You sir no nothing but white privilege and narrow mindsets. Good day.


Do you carry a box of Kleenex around with you 24/7? White privilege what a concept, now define it, and not in hate filled, stereotype, generalities.


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> That includes drivers. Be honored that I give you moment to debate, perhaps you can learn something.
> 
> Do you carry a box of Kleenex around with you 24/7? White privilege what a concept, now define it, and not in hate filled, stereotype, generalities.


Does it sound like I carry a box of kleenex. Is that your round about way of saying..oh the typical black person's response?...lol. if you don't know what White privilege is look it up. It would take me 3 paragraphs to explain properly. I'll explain the very short version. The simple fact that you are white affords you opportunities that are not the same as minorities. Doesn't matter if your poor white or rich or in the middle. The fact that affirmative action was even needed proves the fact of white privilege. My wife and my parents and half of my brothers and sisters WHO ALL ARE WHITE, would tell you there is such thing as white privilege. And you talk about stereotypes...yet you are the one who spewed one in your comment with how many rides you have done.

Life's not fair.., I learned that when I was 14 months old and when the state came in and took my sister and I from my biological mother. Or when ppl would look at me and my parents while we are out eating dinner and give us dirty stares, or wait staff that clearly gave us horrible service because we were a mixed family. Or comments like.. you don't sound black or you don't act black..as if WTF is that supposed to mean.

Just because you refuse to actually see what is in front of you doesn't mean it doesn't exist. I don't need nor never have taken a handout, but nothing wrong if someone has as long as it is temporary. I don't walk around with a chip in my shoulder either, and I don't need to enter into a d*** measuring contest, that's for little boys.

Just like the notion that racism was dead because we elected a Black president for 2 terms. I'm not going nor do I really care to change your mind, I'm just calling it as I see it. And I'm not the only one to call you out on your ignorant statement.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

RealCheetahz said:


> Does it sound like I carry a box of kleenex. Is that your round about way of saying..oh the typical black person's response?...lol. if you don't know what White privilege is look it up. It would take me 3 paragraphs to explain properly. I'll explain the very short version. The simple fact that you are white affords you opportunities that are not the same as minorities. Doesn't matter if your poor white or rich or in the middle. The fact that affirmative action was even needed proves the fact of white privilege. My wife and my parents and half of my brothers and sisters WHO ALL ARE WHITE, would tell you there is such thing as white privilege. And you talk about stereotypes...yet you are the one who spewed one in your comment with how many rides you have done.
> 
> Life's not fair.., I learned that when I was 14 months old and when the state came in and took my sister and I from my biological mother. Or when ppl would look at me and my parents while we are out eating dinner and give us dirty stares, or wait staff that clearly gave us horrible service because we were a mixed family. Or comments like.. you don't sound black or you don't act black..as if WTF is that supposed to mean.
> 
> ...


Sorry you had such a hard life at a young age. I don't believe in any kind of privilege. The race track of life for the most part is even for EVERYONE!!! GOD may give us different obstacles that we will encounter but nothing that he did not think you are capable of handling. This is a simple hypothesis of what a driver was trying to figure out why or when will he get deactivated for low ratings. When I used the expression uneducated minority's it is that particular demographic who are having a problem with such a simple application. Explain and give directions on how to use the system and make it easier for the next driver. Attitude time for a $3.20 fare f that. Lets ome star ****** because he has a new car, that I may or may not have in a lifetime. These SOB's in the back of their mind think I should give them a ride for free. F that!!!!! When they ding my rating I look at the bright side I WILL NEVER HAVE TO DEAL WITH THEM AGAIN!!! Maybe they will have to pay more and wait longer for a ride, because I am not the only one who knows the game. Probably the only one besides yourself who has a pair of balls to speak up.


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> Sorry you had such a hard life at a young age. I don't believe in any kind of privilege. The race track of life for the most part is even for EVERYONE!!! GOD may give us different obstacles that we will encounter but nothing that he did not think you are capable of handling. This is a simple hypothesis of what a driver was trying to figure out why or when will he get deactivated for low ratings. When I used the expression uneducated minority's it is that particular demographic who are having a problem with such a simple application. Explain and give directions on how to use the system and make it easier for the next driver. Attitude time for a $3.20 fare f that. Lets ome star ****** because he has a new car, that I may or may not have in a lifetime. These SOB's in the back of their mind think I should give them a ride for free. F that!!!!! When they ding my rating I look at the bright side I WILL NEVER HAVE TO DEAL WITH THEM AGAIN!!! Maybe they will have to pay more and wait longer for a ride, because I am not the only one who knows the game. Probably the only one besides yourself who has a pair of balls to speak up.


Thanks for breaking it down. I can understand where you are coming from.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> So you query every pax from a low income area about their education level....interesting.


There are MORE poor whites than minorities in this country. How do you think the Donald got elected? (Refer to my profile pic for your 2020 voting guide)


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

DelaK said:


> Not sure whats going on but rating is dropping fast. I went from having a 4.95 to a 4.8 What is the lowest it can go before lyft pulls the plug on me? I heard it was 4.86


4.6


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

DelaK said:


> Not sure whats going on but rating is dropping fast. I went from having a 4.95 to a 4.8 What is the lowest it can go before lyft pulls the plug on me? I heard it was 4.86


Below 4.60 but they generally will warn you and give you chances to increase your figure. It is based on the last 100 rides, not 500 like Uber. 
If you think that a pax will give you a low rating, write a comment when you rate the pax for record and, also, contact Lyft support, explain the situation and request that they remove the low rating , if there is one. I have had ratings change quickly, if I am unlucky enough to get 2 or 3 bad passengers in one day.



john1975 said:


> 4.60. The thing I don't like is that their rating is based on the last 100 trips. That's too small a sample size. Ubers is 500. And lyft rounds it off I went from 4.8 to 5.0 back to 4.8 in two weeks. Just drive safe be pleasant and keep a clean car and you will be fine


I disagree. 500 is too high. Your rating drops and it will stay low for a VERY long time.
All you drivers with 5.0. I am amazed. How many rides do you do per day ? 
When you deal with the public, it is impossible to maintain a perfet rating.
JMO



SDo said:


> I've only driving 2 days (20 trips) and have a 4.5.
> 
> I contacted support to find out how my rate dropped so quickly. I also wanted to know what I did wrong. I was informed that I received two 3-star ratings and one 2-star rating but no feedback. I'm annoyed because I don't know what I did wrong and without feedback, how do I improve.
> 
> ...


When you have a problem with a passenger, state the reason on your screen when you rate them. Then contact support and explain what the pax wanted. Line rides may not be changed to accommodate the pax wishes, as you know. She can pay the normal fare, if she wants special treatment. Ask support to remove her rating from your average. The other can stand. It is only added in for 100 trips. It will be gone soon.



Okphillip said:


> There are MORE poor whites than minorities in this country. How do you think the Donald got elected? (Refer to my profile pic for your 2020 voting guide)


Trump became President because of the Electoral College. The peoples vote had nothing to do with it.


----------



## AmynNOLA (Aug 26, 2017)

Ok, so, after maintaining a 4.9 for most of my time driving for lyft, in 2 days I dropped to 4.7.. I haven't received a request since then... any idea? It's been 6 days and I have been online about 8hours during that time New Orleans isn't THAT slow


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

AmynNOLA said:


> Ok, so, after maintaining a 4.9 for most of my time driving for lyft, in 2 days I dropped to 4.7.. I haven't received a request since then... any idea? It's been 6 days and I have been online about 8hours during that time New Orleans isn't THAT slow


They will not lock you out without notice. You will not be able to log on and a notice will appear that ask you to contact Support.. I suggest that you check all volume levels and drive to an area that you know is busy. If still no rides, uninstall the app and then download it again. If nothing works -- contact Support ---- [email protected]

Added note - Lyft will not lock you out with a 4.7 rating -- the chart states at 4.60 RISK OF DEACTIVATION


----------

